# Free plants for pickup



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey guys, I have a bucket full of three types of cabomba, the good red furcata, a purple kind, and caroliniana the green kind. There is also a few other things in there like heteranthera zosterifolia which grows well in all conditions, even low light/low tech/no fertilizers I've had it get a foot tall.

I also get several very leafy, very small marbled radican swords every couple of months as I have two "mother" plants if anyone will be interested in them in the future. I have found that they grow extremely slow under low light and they are easy to trim to keep low.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I know you're in Texas and all, but do you seriously expect to get a pickup for a bag of plants? The better be some seriously rare and valuable plants!


----------



## StephB (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi! I'm new to the forums, but was at last month's meeting. Do you still have those? I'm still a newbie and could certainly use those!


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

Phil Edwards said:


> I know you're in Texas and all, but do you seriously expect to get a pickup for a bag of plants? The better be some seriously rare and valuable plants!


*HAHAHAHA!!!!*


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

I have gotten several tanks started with someone else's trimmings. I was pleased and thankful to get them! Need to post photos of my tanks. They are beautiful!


----------



## Rastan71 (Oct 18, 2009)

If I were closer, I'd take you up on this. Thanks for offering this.


----------



## F1_Cobra (Nov 8, 2009)

Phil Edwards said:


> I know you're in Texas and all, but do you seriously expect to get a pickup for a bag of plants? The better be some seriously rare and valuable plants!


Being a newbie in this craft would be reason enough for me to drive across town for some free plants, but also concider for a moment folks like myself, that live on fixed incomes(SSI disability)would also drive across town for some free plants. Unfortunately I live in a remote area and don't get these types of opportunities at freebies, but if I lived in a metropolitan area, and saw an offer like this, i'd go for it in a NY minute.......Besides, who knows, ya might get there and be greated by a really nice person that invites you into their home and gives you a tour of their aquariums,and offers up tips and techniques as they gift you some of their beautiful plants.....might even make a new best friend in the process.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

It was a joke, a play on the "free plants for pickup" as in a pick up truck. I'm sorry if it was taken the wrong way. 


Regards,
Phil


----------



## F1_Cobra (Nov 8, 2009)

No oppology's needed.....I did missunderstand....no problem.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Phil Edwards said:


> I know you're in Texas and all, but do you seriously expect to get a pickup for a bag of plants? The better be some seriously rare and valuable plants!


You gotta get your mind out of the gutter Phil. I think you could use some counseling [-(


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Wait....how's a pick-up truck "in the gutter"? Perhaps someone needs to get some help himself?  For the record, my mind is in the sewer where it properly belongs.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Sorry that they went bad before I could respond, it was finals week at UTA and I didn't check the forums. In about a month or two I'll have another bucket full for you guys and I'll post before I trim next time.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Phil Edwards said:


> Wait....how's a pick-up truck "in the gutter"? Perhaps someone needs to get some help himself?  For the record, my mind is in the sewer where it properly belongs.


Oh I thought you meant like on a date type of pickup. Whoops! I guess I judged you too quickly. Hmm but speaking of trucks, I've seen some real pieces of crap trucks on sale on craigslist that would probably go for a bucket of plants.

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1474813446.html


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Will trade for sewing machines or a dairy cow. 















I freakin' love Texas.

Oh, and Tyler. You judged me right.  I was being good for once.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I think they missed the Cash for Klunkers program!


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

It's time for another bucket, first come first serve, must pick up before Sunday afternoon as I'm leaving town. There is a wonderful vine plant in there that my shrimp and guppies love, and some heteranthera, I think that is about it this time, there may be a few stragglers of cabomba but I have pretty much used those. I have some other stuff in other tanks you can have as well. PM me.


----------

